# 110v Microwave wanted!



## Invicta

I have been tearing my hair out for several weeks now trying to find a replacement for my 110v microwave. At last I thought I had found the answer when I saw the very model I wanted on the Marathon Leisure web site. I rang to check that the size quoted was correct only to be told that it should not have appeared on the web site as they were out of stock!

I have previously contacted with no success other suppliers who advertise that they sell products for American RVs.

Finally this evening I remembered a friend of a friend living in the US who comes over here regularly in the summer especially to visit our stately homes and gardens though this summer she will be staying at home to celebrate her 70th birthday. Within 45 minutes of me sending her an e-mail she replied saying that she will check one out for me this weekend. Good old Virginia!

Now I have to see how to arrange delivery from the US to me here in the UK and how to send Virginia the money for purchasing the microwave and the cost of delivery to me. I am sure there are some here amongst this fraternity who can give me the advice I require so I await their postings!


----------



## raynipper

Invicta,
Why get another 110v. one? Surely you have 240v. in the van. Just change the supply as the choice of 240v. ones is vast and much, much cheaper.

Did you try ARVM.?

Ray.


----------



## Invicta

But if I had that done Ray would I not then be able to run the microwave off the generator as I could with a 110v one?


----------



## gaspode

There are several on Ebay from sellers in the US who will ship to the UK, see these examples:

HERE

AND HERE

Many more listed.

OK so the postage charges are very high but you'd expect that.

It would be best to check with the seller that the item will be supplied as 110v before ordering.


----------



## raynipper

Sorry Invicta.
I had assumed you had a proper 240v. conversion when the rig was done.
I know some RVs imported only get a feed to a couple of 13a. plugs and a transformer for the 110v. But a proper conversion would not only allow the EHU to feed the 240v. outlets as well as the 110v. outlets. But when the generator is needed the transformer becomes a 'step-up' transformer to feed the 240v. again.

Ray.


----------



## stearman65

*US Microwave*

I read this thread with interest as I thought the solution would be relatively simple. But delving in it's a little more complicated. Presumably you genny is putting out 110v AC 50 cycles. The UK & European standard is 60 cycles, so beware buying anything before checking.

I do have a solution for you which doesn't involve shipping from the US & that is to buy a 12v DC microwave or a 12v/24/240v inverter and run off your batteries which I assume are charged by your genny?
Stearman65


----------



## artona

Hi Peggy

Give the RV companies a call, try Duncan for example click here

stew


----------



## PeteandMe

UK and european standard is 220- 240 volt at 50 hertz. USA 110-120 Volts at 60 hertz. Are you sure that the microwave isn't multi ranging. i.e That it can cope with both 110 volts and 220 volts.


----------



## stearman65

*addendum to 1054421*

Sorry must have had a senior moment, UK is 50 not 60 cycles.  
Stearman65


----------



## Invicta

artona said:


> Hi Peggy
> 
> Give the RV companies a call, try Duncan for example click here
> 
> stew



Have done Stew and they cannot get me one till July.

I am trying to twist my youngest daughter's arm to bring me one back from one of her many trips to the US (she works for BA!). Just got to be sure that she can purchase one nearby to the hotels in which she stays.

I just didn't realise how difficult it is to get one 'off the shelf' here in the UK

Meanwhile, thanks everyone for your suggestions, all more than worth my £10 a year MHF fee!


----------



## Touchwood_RV

*RV Part*

Hi Invicta,

Long shot have you tried the RV dealers, they don't always have them openly for sale, where as they may hold a small stock for warranty replacement and replacing old/knackered ones on secondhand units for resale, could be worth contacting their service receptions rather than shop/spares departments. As I say a long shot but maybe worth a try.

Other than that have you tried the likes of American RV Company or RV Stuff USA etc, they ship direct to the UK, I buy my parts direct from such places, especially with the GBP/USD rates as they are, and it currently works out much cheaper. http://www.americanrvcompany.com or http://www.rvstuffusa.com/ or http://www.rvpartsoutlet.com/ and so on.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Have you tried "GoldRV" when I had my American RV a few years ago I used them a lot and did get a 110v microwave from them, They are <Here>

if you enter "microwave" in the search box a selection does come up.


----------



## Invicta

I HAVE GOT ONE!!!!!!!!!

I tried some of the companies mentioned above to get a replacement microwave but without success. I was told by one company that they could get one but I would have to wait 6-8 weeks.

I found a Marine Distributor on the internet who had exactly the replacement Sharp, microwave/convection/grill model I wanted. There is a local agent in Dover so after ordering from them on Friday last it arrived there yesterday. When I went to collect it the shop owner said he had never supplied one before. I told him that there is always a first time for everything!

If anyone wants details of the Marine Distributor pm me and I will send them.


----------

